# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Cityville ne facebook

## EuroStar1

Nese ka njeri qe e njeh kete tip loje ne facebook, do ti kerkoja ndihme nese di ndonje loje te tille por qe te jete ne disk dhe jo online. Dmth, qe nderton qytete dhe i menaxhon ato. Kam patur nje te tille qe e pata blere ne Milano para 7 vjetesh por nuk e kujtoj dot dhe nuk gjej te tilla as ne treg.

Faleminderit

----------

